# [OFF] Je quitte Gentoo... (mais pas définitivement !)

## masterinferno

Bonsoir !

Bon et bien je crois qu'il est l'heure de passer à autre chose. Il semble que les sujets récents sur Archlinux ont fait que... eh ben voilà, c'est chose faite. Les raisons de ce changement sont un peu nombreuses, mais voici pourquoi.

Concernant le système proprement dit:

- J'en ai marre d'avoir à recompiler tout le système (emerge -e world) après une nouvelle installation pour finalement gagner quelques fractions de seconde quand j'ouvre Firefox par exemple (non non, tapez pas...  :Sad: ).

- Les compilations sont vraiment trop longues... et les optimisations pas forcément flagrantes.

- ipw3945 me sort par les trous de nez. Buggé de partout, vivement iwlwifi... vivement le kernel 2.6.22 qu'il soit intégré d'office. J'ai jamais réussi à le faire démarrer correctement avec le système, et ce même en tournant en stable.

- Paludis, c'est vrai que c'est de la tuerie. Mais bon sang de bois, quand est-ce que les développeurs (que j'aime tant) comprendront que Portage c'est lourd et rigide...et qu'il faut évoluer  :Crying or Very sad: 

Concernant l'autour de Gentoo, j'ai un sentiment bizarre. Le projet est teeeeeeelllement éparpillé (les lists à n'en plus finir, les chan irc par milliards, les forums, sous forums, forums français officiels, forum français de gentoofr.org, wikis, documentations officielles, documentation du forum officiel, sujets qui font doublon avec le wiki, etc...)

Puis le nombre d'architectures la plupart peu utilisées (là je peux me tromper) et dont leurs dévs s'acharnent à sortir des paquets pas tellement stables (je peux me tromper aussi)

Alors oui, c'est la distrib qui veut ça, oui c'est l'originalité de Gentoo, sa force, sa volonté, son acharnement à soufrir le martyr pour extirper le moindre foutu/mini/bug d'un p* de paquet que pppeeeeeersonne n'émergera de sa vie. (j'exagère, mais dans la bonne humeur)

A part ça, Gentoo c'est vraiment la distribution qui tue. Je pense encore à Gwarf, un ex-forumeur/modo de Ratiatum qui me l'avait conseillée l'été 2004, un été pendant lequel j'ai passé des jours et des nuits à lire et comprendre que cette distribution allait changer ma vision de Linux (Mandrake c'était bien quand même). La distrib qui m'a permis de me démerder tout seul, de comprendre les PC de A à Z et en profondeur. On met les mains dans la merde et on avance, c'est uniquement comme ça qu'on apprend.

Bref, j'ai tourné la page mais je n'abandonnerai pas cette distribution qui m'a tant donné. Si un jour, j'ai un serveur je m'y remettrai. Mais pour l'heure, j'ai un portable et pas de temps à perdre.

Voilà, vive Gentoo et merci !

----------

## Trevoke

Gentoo n'est pas necessairement bon pour tout  :Smile:  Et pis tiens, je suis pas vache, t'as le droit de rester ici  :Wink: 

Comment ca, je   :Arrow:  ?

----------

## guilc

C'est pas pour être méchant mais si tu crois que Gentoo c'est juste une distrib "optimisée", alors tu n'as rien compris à Gentoo  :Wink: 

Ca, c'est l'argument du ricer de base. Mais au delà de ça, il y a la souplesse de la gestion d'une distribution source, exit les broken packages, la souplesse de la configuration au cas par cas de chaque paquet en évitant la gestion rigide des dépendances qui ne t'intéressent pas (la dépendance à xmms sur kdemultimedia, chouette !, dans pas mal de distros binaires), etc...

Ceci dit, je ne jette pas la pierre a Arch, qui est par ailleur une distribution que j'estime beaucoup (et que j'ai déjà pas mal utilisé en parallèle à Gentoo). Mais sois sur de lacher ta gentoo pour les bonnes raisons  :Wink: 

Quoi qu'il en soit, bon vent sous arch, c'est une distrib qui a du potentiel a mon avis  :Smile: 

----------

## masterinferno

 :Very Happy:   Je savais que j'allais m'attirer les foudres !

Attention, je ne critique que les poins qui m'étaient désagréables. D'un point de vue subjectif donc ! Par conséquent j'aime tout le reste (pourquoi vous croyez que j'ai réinstallé la 2007.0 entre deux Archlinux tellement j'ai hésité, tellement me séparer de ma Gentoo ça me fait mal au derrière   :Crying or Very sad: )

Mais je n'ai pas évoqué tous les points positifs dans le sujet de départ, sinon on en aurait eu pour des semaines... 

Je lâche Gentoo pour mon portable seulement ! si un jour j'ai en ma possession une bonne vieille tour avec plein de trucs à bricoler dedans physiquement parlant c'est pour mettre Gentoo et rien d'autre !   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Arrow:   vilain guilc, tu as cherché à me faire dire que Gentoo ça s'arrêtait à configurer le CHOST (et le CFLAGS)  :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

saluuut, j'suis content, j'me sens plus trop seul...

Par contre ce n'est pas exactement pour les même raisons, certes  compiler prend du temps, mais en fait c'est surtout que je ne vois que très peu d'interet à le faire pour tous les packages, moi ça serait surtout ,pouvoir compiler que certains paquets et installer les autres avec leurs versions binaires, qui m'interesserait.

De plus, gentoo en voulant ralier de plus en plus d'utilisateur perd son coté KISS, c'est vraiment ça que j'aimais à la base sur gentoo.

J'étais déjà partie à la chasse de la distrib qui me plairait (sans essayer, juste en lisant la doc sur mon temps libre), mais je n'avais pas trouvé, slackware était tentante, mais un peu trop en retard par rapport à gentoo(sur les package je veux dire)... LFS? ouais, mais c'est peut-être un peu trop simple (dans le sens rudimentaire) pour un pc de bureau.

Ne trouvant pas vraiment ce qui me plaisait et par flème (oui on s'y fait très vite au confort de gentoo..) j'ai un peu abandonné l'idée de changer, ne serait-ce que our essayer autre chose..

Mais le récent post sur Archlinux, m'a également replongé dans tout ça, et... j'ai déjà bien entammé mon travail de documentation, j'devrai passer à l'acte très prochainement..  :Razz: 

Par contre, c'est marrant je me suis baladé un peu sur leur forums, et y'a aussi des posts du style "I'm leaving!!", c'est interessant à lire, pour se faire une idée un peu  :Smile: 

Voili-voilou,

----------

## masterinferno

je plussoie ce que tu dis sur la simplicité...

Au début, on se démerdait à se sortir les tripes dans un install-minimal-2004.0 Une console, un clavier et des doigts pour taper ce que dit le handbook de 30 pages fraîchement imprimé. (et le comprendre), le tout en partant d'un stage 1. On partait de zéro et on comprenait ce qu'on faisait. Maintenant, le stage 3 on nous "l'impose" en expliquant qu'il serait bon de faire un emerge -e system à la fin de l'installation... paradoxal, mais moins douloureux à comprendre et à faire qu'un bootstrap.

Maintenant avec leur système d'installation en GTK, on apprend plus rien... on clique, bêtement, tel l'installation d'une hou-boune-tou..

Non j'arrête de critiquer  :Shocked: 

----------

## nonas

Mais sérieusement tu la réinstalles si souvent ta Gentoo ?

La mienne j'ai du l'installer 3 fois en une semaine au tout début, je l'ai cassé (vraiment cassé) 1 an et demi plus tard, j'ai réinstaller proprement et ça roule depuis. (j'ai pas changé de machine depuis 3 ans aussi)

Après c'est vrai que sur mon portable j'ai pas mis de Gentoo non plus mais franchement qu'est-ce que ça me manque ! (À tel point qu'il faut que je m'attelle cet été à voir ces histoires de cross-compilations et voir si je peux pas m'en sortir en distcc-ant sur ma station   :Laughing:  )

Pour le LiveCD, je suis d'accord, j'ai regardé une fois peu après sa sortie et j'ai jeté (oui bon on peut surfer pendant que ça installe mais l'esprit n'est plus là).

----------

## masterinferno

J'ai changé de portable à deux reprises, et pour l'installer sur d'autres PC oui j'ai installé assez souvent... et la compilation c'est long... je n'arrive toujours pas à m'y faire...

Le LiveCD il est bien pour avoir Firefox et des jeux sous la main pendant la compile. D'ailleurs, sous ce LiveCD j'ai toujours zappé l'installeur, au profit d'un terminal et de l'installation à la main, comme dans le temps.

Bref,  qu'ils nous fassent une Gentoo avec Paludis en supportant massivement la stage 1, mais bon...c'est pas du tout le propos des dév, d'après ce que je vois.

----------

## CryoGen

Ton argument sur le emerge -e world est vraiment bidon ^^, on peut pas dire que l'ont doit le faire souvent quand même... la dernière fois c'était pour gcc3 -> gcc4 , depuis rien.

----------

## dapsaille

Heuu ..

 Je sais de quoi je parle (NON Trevoke pas de commentaires déplacés je te prie   :Twisted Evil:  )

 Tu y reviendras :p

 Les arguments que tu donnes sont vrais ... et c'est justement la quintessence de Gentoo

----------

## mornik

Il a qq temps mon disque à laché. Exit la gentoo  :Sad:  Heureusement je venais de me prendre une dedibox. Leur cpu est loin d'etre un foudre de guerre (surtout comparer au x2 4400 de mon desktop). C'est vrai que à l'installation, j'ai sentis le temps de compilation. Maintenant comme c'est un server dedié perso, j'ai pas trop souffert.

Sur mon portable l'année dernière j'ai installé une fedora. Je voulais un truc simple, bien ficelé et avec une interface 3D pour montrer à tout le monde que vista n'a rien inventé, (enfin j'etais surtout fier, heureux de me la peter avec cette 3D même si en réalité je sais pas qui à trouvé ce concept sur les pc).

Bref tout ça pour dire qu'aujourd'hui, ma gentoo sur le server est ma bulle d'oxygène dans ce monde. Je pense l'installer sur mon portable.

Je n'ai toujours pas essayé l'installation en stage 1 (j'ai commencé gentoo avec la 2005.x), mais bon en général je commence par un emerge system avant de faire mon noyau ^^, je suis sur que j'ai jamais optimiser quoi que ce soit dessus, mais ce dont je suis sur c'est que sa souplesse, sa robustesse non d'égale dans ce bas monde, à part dans votre capacité à aider les gus comme moi (ouf j'ai fait tomber un camion de crème moi  :Very Happy:  ). 

Enfin, moi je dits bon dépard et à tres tres bientôt, vu qu'aucun de vous n'arrivera à resister bien longtemps aux sirènes de gentoo.

Edit : j'utilise toujours que le cd minimal, car avec 50Mo il me sauve plus souvent la mise que les autres live-cd !

----------

## zsfrack

Bonne continuation avec arch. Personellement je suis d'accord avec truc pour le principe de KISS. Il serrait interresant d'avoir un support officiel des stages 1 et 2. Aussi je pense que l'installeur graphique n'est pas vraiment utile, j'ai installer ma gentoo depuis une knoppix avec le manuel dans iceweasel. Pour le temps de compilation ca ne me dérange pas vraiment. A la longue on si accomode. Pour le reste, pour avoir essayé plusieurs distributions, gentoo est celle avec laquelle j'ai le plus appris et je compte apprendre encore longtemp ^^

----------

## masterinferno

 *Quote:*   

> Enfin, moi je dits bon dépard et à tres tres bientôt, vu qu'aucun de vous n'arrivera à resister bien longtemps aux sirènes de gentoo. 

 

 :Rolling Eyes:   ouais pas faux, mais pas tout de suite alors...

 *Quote:*   

> Pour le temps de compilation ca ne me dérange pas vraiment. A la longue on si accomode. 

 

Je m'y fais de moins en moins...   :Sad: 

----------

## titoucha

J'ai testé une distrib sans compilation, j'ai pas pu rester longtemps avec, j'ai pas pu m'y habituer   :Wink: 

----------

## SnowBear

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai testé une distrib sans compilation, j'ai pas pu rester longtemps avec, j'ai pas pu m'y habituer  

 

Même constat,

à l'achat de mon laptop je me disais Gentoo ça va être hardcore, j'ai donc testé Fedora (maintenant je sais que je déteste les rpm), Ubuntu (j'ai réussi à le garder un mois !) puis je suis revenu à Gentoo tant elle me manqué.

Il y a peu avec la sortie de la debian 4.0 j'ai retenté l'expérience résultat : moins d'un week-end...

Pour le moment Gentoo c'est vraiment LA distribution qui me procure le plus de plaisir à l'utilisation, quand on a gouté à emerge et ses USE_FLAGS il est difficile de s'en passer !

masterinferno > J'espère que tu trouveras ce que tu cherches et bonne découverte  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Perso, chaque fois qu'une Kubuntu sort je me dis : faut que j'arrive à m'y faire... et j'y arrive pas.

C'est trop buggué, j'y comprends rien dans leur politique de dépots avec des backports dans tous les sens qui se tapent dessus. Et la dernière fois que j'avais voulu installer les drivers NVidia, X m'avait claqué entre les doigts (pourtant je l'ai installé sur Mandrake, Fedora, Arch, Suse, Debian et Gentoo sans jamais aucun soucis).

Perso le bural 3D, c'est pas pour moi. J'ai réussi une fois à tenir deux jours avec et... bon sang que ça fait du bien quand ça s'arrête!!!  :Laughing: 

Avec Arch, tu vas pleurer quand tu verras que tel paquet n'est pas présent, puis celui là aussi, et celui ci... mais Arch est un bon choix, ptet la seule distro paradoxalement un peu moderne (avis totalement perso : nan mais quelle connerie qu'une distro comme Fedora garde la compatibilité 386 ... va la faire tourner sur un 386 avec 16Mo de ram toi... (oui je sais, tu gagnes pas en perf... c'est juste une question d'évoluer un peu  :Wink: ))

----------

## truc

 *Quote:*   

>  (avis totalement perso : nan mais quelle connerie qu'une distro comme Fedora garde la compatibilité 386 ... va la faire tourner sur un 386 avec 16Mo de ram toi... (oui je sais, tu gagnes pas en perf... c'est juste une question d'évoluer un peu ))

 

Bah secretement, c'est une des raisons qui font que je n'ai pas envie d'aller vers debian  :Embarassed: 

----------

## nico_calais

Perso la compilation c'est pas un pb..Ma dernière install date d'il y a 1 mous et demi, lorsque j'ai installé une gentoo sur mon macbook core2duo.

Le matin, je lance le livecd, je paramètre vite fait le réseau, lance sshd et met un pass bidon pour root.

Je vais au boulot. A partir du boulot, je prend la main sur mon serveur et rebondit sur le macbook et fait l'install. A la fin de la journée, l'install est terminée.

Je trouve que l'un des points forts, c'est qu'on peut aisement installer une machine à distance et on peut facilement faire autre chose à côté.

Bon c'est sûr qu'en contre partie, il est difficile d'avoir une machine prête à l'instant...

Une fois installé et configuré, en tant que station desktop, la compilation de mises à jour est guère un soucis. On peut tout à fait bosser en même temps. Tous les vendredis je me fais un emerge --update  --deep world et rien ne m'empêche de bosser.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et bien moi aussi j'ai lacher Gentoo pour l'instant sur mon ortable, pour .............. Ubuntu   :Shocked: 

En effet, ce putain de ipw3945 me gonflait, c'est tout, et j'avais envie de changer, mais il est vrai que Gentoo me manque. J'attend le 2.6.22 aussi avant de m'y remettre.

Mais bon, je trouve qu'Ubuntu est pas si mal que ça quand même. Enfin pour l'instant, je suis en phase, ça fait ce que je veux sans foutre les mains dans le cambouis, j'ai pas le temps !!!

----------

## Temet

C'est quoi votre problème avec l'ipw3945 ???

Moi je l'ai aussi et je ne vois pas le soucis o_O'

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pas moyen d'activer la carte wifi avec les bouton FN+F2, et quand j'y arrivais (une fois sur 50) il y avait des déconnexions. Et puis le Network-Manager et une pure merveille qui ne marche pas sous Gentoo.

Enfin des petites conneries qui auraient trouvé une solution en cherchant mais bon, en ce moment j'ai vraiment pas le temps. Donc voilà.

Je vais bientôt récupérer un serveur par contre et là, aucune hésitation, c'est Gentoo Powered !!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Ah, chezmoiçamarchecommesurdesroulettes.com

----------

## Mickael

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Et bien moi aussi j'ai lacher Gentoo pour l'instant sur mon ortable, pour .............. Ubuntu  
> 
> En effet, ce putain de ipw3945 me gonflait, c'est tout, et j'avais envie de changer, mais il est vrai que Gentoo me manque. J'attend le 2.6.22 aussi avant de m'y remettre.
> 
> Mais bon, je trouve qu'Ubuntu est pas si mal que ï¿½a quand mï¿½me. Enfin pour l'instant, je suis en phase, ï¿½a fait ce que je veux sans foutre les mains dans le cambouis, j'ai pas le temps !!!

 

Ha lalala je t'avais dit de patcher ton noyau et plus aucun problème avec le driver de portage, plus de mise à  jour de quoique que ce soit!! s'pas bien ça!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Et sinon, gentoo n'a pas pour objectif la rapidité, mais l'optimisation, et pour moi avec gentoo je mets ce que je veux! Voilà, sinon compiler je vois pas trop en quoi cela est gênant, je n'installais jamais rien avec des rpm, mais tout en ./configure make make install, alors.

----------

## Temet

Euh, moi j'en suis au 2.6.19 ... c'est à partir duquel que ca merde?

PS : et vu que mon 2.6.19 marche nickel, quelqu'un pourrait me donner une bonne raison d'en changer à part faire mon geek???

... oui fut un temps je faisais la course aux noyaux... maintenant, m'en tape pas mal ^^

----------

## Mickael

je sais, pas j'ai patché depuis le 18 et testé le patch pour un 2.6.20 sur un git .21 et tout fonctionnait.

EDIT : je vais changé uniquement pour la correction de la libata, donc je geek uniquement par besoin. La dernière fois c'était pour l'agp d'intel.

----------

## Temet

J'ai rien patché moi, et ça marche o_O'

----------

## nico_calais

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Euh, moi j'en suis au 2.6.19 ... c'est à partir duquel que ca merde?
> 
> PS : et vu que mon 2.6.19 marche nickel, quelqu'un pourrait me donner une bonne raison d'en changer à part faire mon geek???
> 
> ... oui fut un temps je faisais la course aux noyaux... maintenant, m'en tape pas mal ^^

 

Idem pour moi...Surtout que les trucs genre vmware sont allegiques au changement de noyau..

----------

## _droop_

Désolé de m'incruster :

Faudrait arrêter de parler du stage 1. Il y a déjà eu beaucoup de discussions la dessus et je pense que les développeurs gentoo ne feront pas machine arrière sur ce sujet :

- ça n'apporte rien (performance par exemple).

- c'est long.

- c'était difficile à maintenir.

- ça n'apprend pas grand chose à l'utilisateur : c'est juste un script à lancer une fois... beaucoup moins interessant que la préparation du disque par exemple.Last edited by _droop_ on Fri May 11, 2007 9:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scullder

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> - Paludis, c'est vrai que c'est de la tuerie. Mais bon sang de bois, quand est-ce que les développeurs (que j'aime tant) comprendront que Portage c'est lourd et rigide...et qu'il faut évoluer  

 

Lourd peut-être, mais rigide ? Je trouve ça très souple mwa o_O ?

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> Concernant l'autour de Gentoo, j'ai un sentiment bizarre. Le projet est teeeeeeelllement éparpillé (les lists à n'en plus finir, les chan irc par milliards, les forums, sous forums, forums français officiels, forum français de gentoofr.org, wikis, documentations officielles, documentation du forum officiel, sujets qui font doublon avec le wiki, etc...)

 

Le wiki manque cruellement de contributeurs :/ Le problème est que la doc du wiki anglais a toujours une longueur d'avance sur la doc du wiki français quand elle existe. Je comprends l'anglais donc c'est assez démotivant de refaire quelque chose qui existe déjà en mieux, le travail se réduisant à de la traduction dans 95% des cas. Les docs ne sont pas toujours à jour et structurée non plus, ce qui leur enlève une bonne partie de leur intérêt.

Bref, le travail sur le wiki est énorme, mais on pourrait au moins remédier au problème de l'éparpillement de la doc avec de la motivation et de la bonne volonté.

Le wiki n'étant pas une ressource officielle de gentoo, est-ce que ça vaut réellement la peine de bosser dessus ?

----------

## anigel

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> Bonsoir !

 

Ave !

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> - J'en ai marre d'avoir à recompiler tout le système (emerge -e world) après une nouvelle installation pour finalement gagner quelques fractions de seconde quand j'ouvre Firefox par exemple (non non, tapez pas... ).

 

Ne te fais pas d'illusions : tu ne gagne même pas ces fractions de seconde : les distribs binaires ont l'avantage que le choix de l'optimisation est laissé au mainteneur du paquet, lequel est bien souvent plus à même de les choisir que l'usager final. Regardez booter une Debian, lancez firefox. Comparez avec Gentoo : ça se passe de commentaire. Les avantages de Gentoo sont ailleurs (le système de USE flags entre autres).

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> - Paludis, c'est vrai que c'est de la tuerie. Mais bon sang de bois, quand est-ce que les développeurs (que j'aime tant) comprendront que Portage c'est lourd et rigide...et qu'il faut évoluer  

 

Il y a plein de problèmes actuellement dans l'infrastructure Gentoo, aussi bien techniques que politiques (enfin, ça c'est mon avis perso, qui n'engage que moi). L'arbre Gentoo tel qu'on le connaît est, à mon avis, une erreur. Mais ce n'est pas moi qui décide, et vu la méta-structure hyper-complexe pour changer ne serait-ce qu'une bricole dans le fonctionnement du projet, je suis fatigué rien que de penser à e qu'il faudrait faire pour engager une réflexion sereine sur ce sujet...

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> Concernant l'autour de Gentoo, j'ai un sentiment bizarre. Le projet est teeeeeeelllement éparpillé (les lists à n'en plus finir, les chan irc par milliards, les forums, sous forums, forums français officiels, forum français de gentoofr.org, wikis, documentations officielles, documentation du forum officiel, sujets qui font doublon avec le wiki, etc...)

 

A la fois d'accord et pas d'accord : Gentoo est un des projets libres les plus organisés, quand on cherche de l'info, on sait où aller. Quand on veut contacter les dévs, il suffit de consulter l'ebuild, etc... C'est un des gros bons points que je trouve encore à la distrib, et qui a permis l'émergence de ce forum, que quasiment toutes les autres distribs peuvent nous envier : un point central d'info / entr'aide sur ce sujet. Mais d'un autre côté, l'arrivée des overlays a profondément modifié la façon d'utiliser la distrib, et, sans que personne ne songe en remettre en question l'ensemble de la structure (enfin si, mais visiblement la situation actuelle convient au plus grand nombre). Concernant l'émergence du wiki, j'étais contre lors de son lancement, et finalement le temps m'a donné raison : l'info est plus éparpillée aujourd'hui, et moins bien contrôlée : on a perdu dans l'opération.

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> Puis le nombre d'architectures la plupart peu utilisées (là je peux me tromper) et dont leurs dévs s'acharnent à sortir des paquets pas tellement stables (je peux me tromper aussi)

 

Il y a 2 types de développeurs dans le monde du libre : ceux qui développent plus ou moins n'importe quoi selon les besoins, et ceux qui préfèrent se concentrer sur un projet particulier, pour des raisons qui n'appartiennent qu'à eux. Il n'y a aucun jugement de valeur dans ce que je vais dire, les 2 approches sont éminemment respectables, dans la mesure où, dans les 2 cas, l'usager final profite du travail gratuit de cette personne. Mais ce n'est pas inconvenant non plus de dire qu'effectivement, la première approche est plus "efficace", d'un point de vue global. Un exemple tout con, mais en adéquation complète avec la politique actuelle : le travail énorme effectué sur l'installeur graphique, le truc que je redoutais le plus de voir apparaître sur Gentoo. Et pourtant, quel est le premier conseil donné à un néophyte qui se viande sur l'install en utilisant le LiveCD ?

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> A part ça, Gentoo c'est vraiment la distribution qui tue.

 

Je dirais plutôt : "qui tuait"... Mais là aussi ça n'engage que moi  :Smile: .

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> Bref, j'ai tourné la page mais je n'abandonnerai pas cette distribution qui m'a tant donné.

 

Je te comprends, les raisons que tu as évoqués sont tout à fait recevables. Et en plus, ça fait plaisir de pouvoir s'exprimer sur un post d'au-revoir qui ne tourne pas au troll !

Amicalement,

----------

## mornik

Pour revenir brievement sur la doc, aujourd'hui quelle source faut-il chercher à enrichir ? Le wiki ? Le forum ? ou gentoofr.org ?

Mornik, qui se dit qu'il ferait mieux de faire sa doc plutot que de glander sur le net ...

----------

## bivittatus

A partir du moment où tu ne trouve plus ton compte avec Gentoo, tu fais bien d'essayer une autre distribution!!!  :Wink: 

Il est vrai que chaque distribution a ses avantages et ses inconvénients, qui ne sont pas perçus de la même façon par chacun d'entre nous. Tes raisons sont effectivement bonnes et j'espère pour toi que tu trouveras une distribution te correspondant plus, ou du moins correspondant à plus à tes attentes du moment.

Quant au fait de revenir un jour sous gentoo, je ne peux que te le souhaiter!!! :Laughing: 

Bon courage à toi!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## masterinferno

 :Cool:   :Cool: 

Tant de réponses déjà ? 

Voilà ce que c'est Gentoo aussi  :Smile:  La communauté française qui parle calmement et dans la bonne humeur des bons et des mauvais points de la distrib, ça me manquera un peu (surtout que j'ai vu que Archlinuxfr.org et Archlinux.fr c'est la guerre à coups de lame de rasoir dans la tête   :Crying or Very sad:  s'ils pouvaient se réconcilier...)

En vrac:

- Le choix d'Archlinux est du au fait que la transition ne sera pas aussi brutale qu'une *buntu ou une distrib à base de RPM qui installe vraiment tout et n'importe quoi d'office... J'entends pas là, que les paquets déjà optimisés i686 (ça doit êtres un CFLAGS par défaut pour i686) ne doivent pas différencier tant que ça avec les paquets émergés sous Gentoo... oui oui à part les USE flags qui tuent des ours et qui m'ont permi  de briller en société   :Shocked: ) Au niveau de la vitesse d'exécution par exemple.

Et puis j'ai remarqué que je n'avais finalement pas besoin d'une telle souplesse dans les paquets. Faut vraiment être un acharné, un anti-conformiste de première pour utiliser Gentoo (ah merde j'en étais un !    :Very Happy:  )

- Concernant Portage: Je le trouve rigide seulement sur le fait qu'il faille installer gentoolkit, udept, eix, et machin truc pour avoir un système d'installation de paquetages qui barde. Les dév ne peuvent pas insérer tout ce bordel dans Portage directement ? C'est un détail, mais bon ça rendrait service à pas mal de monde.

- Ubuntu, je dis non non et non. Car, gentooistes que nous sommes, on a pas besoin de Debian de couleur brune. Et effectivement, à part avoir un vieux K6 200, une distrib en i386, c'est bof.

- Oui, j'ai l'impression aussi que Gentoo bascule du côté obscur de la Force: à savoir une distrib accessible à tout le monde, et moi je veux pas qu'elle soit accessible à tout le monde. Merde, ça attire les newbs qui savent pas lire une documentation et qui attendent uniquement de l'aide sur IRC ou le forum...

- Concernant le stage 1: ma première Gentoo était une stage 1, et à part lire le manuel je n'ai strictement rien trouvé de compliqué. (j'avais juste un kernel panic pendant le bootstrap du à de la RAM à moitié grillée, bref...) mais j'avais juste à lire et appliquer. 

- Le problème que j'ai d'une manière générale avec Gentoo, c'est que je l'ai tellement aimée que j'ai peur de la tournure qu'elle prendra...

- Enfin cette histoire de doc.. et là je ne veux blesser personne: chez Archlinux, c'est beaucoup plus clair quand même... Tout sous la main ou presque (Ou alors c'est juste la mise en page du site officiel qui donne cette impression ? Bordel si Gentoo pouvait centraliser toute les docs officielles et non officielles dans UN SEUL WIKI et point final, ça serait tellement plus propre... Mais ça c'est pas moi qui décide !   :Confused: 

Bon, je garde l'autocollant Gentoo sur le portable juste pour ne pas oublier ce qu'elle m'a appris.

(mais j'y peeeense !!! j'ai encore un vieux P3 933 et une carte mère QDI sur laquelle j'ai installé ma première Gentoo !!! allez... en projet: monter ce qu'il manque et refaire barder Gentoo qui tue !)

----------

## prentonmantoonsenva

 *Quote:*   

> - Oui, j'ai l'impression aussi que Gentoo bascule du côté obscur de la Force: à savoir une distrib accessible à tout le monde, et moi je veux pas qu'elle soit accessible à tout le monde. Merde, ça attire les newbs qui savent pas lire une documentation et qui attendent uniquement de l'aide sur IRC ou le forum...

 

J'ai lu en diagonale ton profil sur ce forum, et il est facile de voir le nombre d'ouverture de thread pour la résolution de tes problèmes. Il est facile de passer du coté 'obscure' une fois les difficultés résolues... Et ça ne coute rien de filer le lien du handbook pour un débutant. Pour ma part, je pense que chaque thread à son importance (voir marrant de temps), et que j'apprends à chaque lecture un truc nouveau.

Bon week-end

----------

## xaviermiller

tiens, et s'il y avait eu un post sur Windows, tu serais aussi passé là ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## masterinferno

Quand la documentation et la recherche forum/Google/wiki/lists n'apportent pas la réponse au problème, on demande.

Mais les:

"c kel cd ke je doi prendre pour debuté plz help"...."c koi gentoo c koi le meilleur entre ubuntu et gentoo" franchement ça me fait fuire.

Couplés à des questions idiotes et des réflexions gamines "je komprend ked' au handbook si kkun pe méder je suis bloké" Là on dépasse les bornes. Gentoo je l'ai installé de mes mains sans demander de l'aide (j'ai juste demandé un avis subjectif sur kahakai à l'époque :p)

On assiste pas un débutant, on lui montre et il fait. Il y a un proverbe qui dit: "Si tu donnes un poisson à un homme, il se nourrira une fois. Si tu lui apprends à pêcher, il se nourria toute sa vie"

Il est normal d'aider un newb. Ce qui ne l'est pas, c'est de répéter une documentation, un manuel.

----------

## prentonmantoonsenva

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> Quand la documentation et la recherche forum/Google/wiki/lists n'apportent pas la réponse au problème, on demande.
> 
> Mais les:
> 
> "c kel cd ke je doi prendre pour debuté plz help"...."c koi gentoo c koi le meilleur entre ubuntu et gentoo" franchement ça me fait fuire.
> ...

 

Pour moi ce genre de propos rentrent dans la catégorie "marrant"  :Smile:  Personne n'est parfait   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## adrienleroy

Encore un qui reviendra dans quelque temps ...  :Wink: 

Gentoo est la distribution qui ma fait passer définitivement sous Gnu/Linux, et j en ai essayé dautres quand javais des problèmes, car je pensais trouver ailleurs ce que je narrivais pas à faire sous Gentoo. Et je suis toujours revenu sous Gentoo pour sa simplicité, la documentation claire et facilement accessible  :Wink: 

Le seul point que je reproche est le temps de compilation ( normal cest le principe ) mais on peut facilement saffranchir de cette contrainte,  comme en se connectant en ssh sur sa machine depuis le boulot, comme ca en plus le patron a limpression que tu bosse comme un fou  :Wink:  , en compilant la nuit.. Et puis des lignes de code qui défilent cest beau 

Apres le fait que la distribution devienne accessible à tous le monde je ne vois pas le problème, quelque soit les distributions les newbs lisent jamais la doc  :Wink: , et puis il en faut pour tous les gouts, lavantage de la gentoo cest que tu nas pas une manière de linstaller !

----------

## masterinferno

 *Quote:*   

> Et puis des lignes de code qui défilent c'est beau

 

 :Cool: 

@prentonmantoonsenva: ouais et heureusement qu'il y en a peu sur le forum   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Pour avoir trainé sur d'autres forums, je peux dire qu'on est vraiment épargnés côté bétas (hum... comment ça c'est fait exprès?  :Embarassed: )

Moi j'aime Gentoo mais j'aime aussi l'ouverture d'esprit et je trouve que tu as raison de comparer.

Après, y a crachage dans la soupe là je trouve ... tu me fais penser à l'entraîneur de Manaudou là : "J'en dirai jamais du mal mais... " ... et là ça défile  :Laughing: 

----------

## masterinferno

Si j'aimais pas la distrib, j'aurais fait un sujet de critiques uniquement. J'ai aimé Gentoo, je l'aime moins... simplement

Et l'entraîneur de Laure Manaudou (Philippe Lucas) il aussi dit clairement qu'il en avait plus rien à foutre d'elle.  :Laughing: 

----------

## SnowBear

 *Temet wrote:*   

> C'est quoi votre problème avec l'ipw3945 ???
> 
> Moi je l'ai aussi et je ne vois pas le soucis o_O'

 

Pareil

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Pas moyen d'activer la carte wifi avec les bouton FN+F2, et quand j'y arrivais (une fois sur 50) il y avait des déconnexions. Et puis le Network-Manager et une pure merveille qui ne marche pas sous Gentoo.
> 
> Enfin des petites conneries qui auraient trouvé une solution en cherchant mais bon, en ce moment j'ai vraiment pas le temps. Donc voilà.
> 
> Je vais bientôt récupérer un serveur par contre et là, aucune hésitation, c'est Gentoo Powered !!!  

 

Pure merveille si on ne veut pas avoir connexion wifi + filaire d'activé en même temps :'(

----------

## julroy67

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

>  
> 
> Tant de réponses déjà ? 
> 
> Voilà ce que c'est Gentoo aussi  La communauté française qui parle calmement et dans la bonne humeur des bons et des mauvais points de la distrib

 

C'est sur, la communauté Gentoo est très réactive, c'est quelque chose de rare (enfin c'est ce que j'ai remarqué). Bah bonne chance à toi sur Arch.

----------

## Magic Banana

C'est triste de sentir la communauté Gentoo qui, peu à peu, délaisse sa distribution pour d'autres horizons. C'est un fait, Gentoo perd en popularité. Moi même, à force d'installer (et d'administrer en grande partie) des distributions "grand public" pour ma famille et mes amis, je vais me me détacher d'elle, de ses compilation infinies (et qui ne se passent pas toujours bien), de ses mises à jours manuelles des fichiers de configuration, de son esthétique brute. J'aime la communauté francophone (et je continue à regarder ce forum plusieurs fois par jour). J'aime l'expérience qu'elle est la seule à apporter (LFS étant trop rebutante à utiliser au quotidien). J'aime Portage. Mais maintenant j'aime d'avantage passer plus de temps sur mon travail et mes loisirs que sur l'administration de ma machine (oui il y a un plaisir à administrer sa machine mais arriver à une certaine maîtrise ce plaisir s'amenuise).

Mon nouveau portable a ainsi hébergé successivement Ubuntu et Fedora. Je crois que je vais finalement laisser éclater l'intégriste du libre qui est en moi et installer BLAG qui présente l'avantage sur Fedora de s'occuper de la cohabitation de logiciels venant non seulement des dépôts officiels mais aussi de FreshRPMS, Dries, et ATrpms (plus de 60000 paquets !). Comme une installation sur une distribution binaire c'est quelques secondes, je vais pouvoir essayer des tas de choses ! Si vous avez utilisé cette distribution, votre opinion m'intéresse !

----------

## Scullder

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> C'est triste de sentir la communauté Gentoo qui, peu à peu, délaisse sa distribution pour d'autres horizons. C'est un fait, Gentoo perd en popularité. Moi même, à force d'installer (et d'administrer en grande partie) des distributions "grand public" pour ma famille et mes amis, je vais me me détacher d'elle, de ses compilation infinies (et qui ne se passent pas toujours bien), de ses mises à jours manuelles des fichiers de configuration, de son esthétique brute. J'aime la communauté francophone (et je continue à regarder ce forum plusieurs fois par jour). J'aime l'expérience qu'elle est la seule à apporter (LFS étant trop rebutante à utiliser au quotidien). J'aime Portage. Mais maintenant j'aime d'avantage passer plus de temps sur mon travail et mes loisirs que sur l'administration de ma machine (oui il y a un plaisir à administrer sa machine mais arriver à une certaine maîtrise ce plaisir s'amenuise).
> 
> 

 

Un peu pareil, j'ai pas eu le temps de réinstaller gentoo après avoir killé ma glibc (<-- ça arrivera à tout le monde). J'ai installé une Debian vite fait sur mon pc perso, kubuntu sur celui que j'utilise pour travailler, je conseille autour de moi Ubuntu / Kubuntu et Mandriva. En sevreur, j'aime bien me servir de gentoo. Pour moi, l'originalité de gentoo tient en grande partie dans portage, dans le nombre d'ebuild, les overlay, la communauté, etc. Je trouve très intéressant le fait de pouvoir toujours profiter des dernières nouveautés très rapidement et avant toutes les autres distributions (par exemple, il y a déjà un ebuild pour openjdk). 

Rien à dire, j'ai jamais vu une distribution aussi fonctionnelle en x86_64 que ma bonne vieille gentoo ~amd64 (j'aime beaucoup la gestion de java, et l'intégration des avancées récentes pour le multimédia). Je repasserai à gentoo très bientôt, dès que je peux connecter mon pc au net en fait. En gardant des sauvegardes de mon système au cas où et en évitant de mettre à jour mon kernel toutes les deux semaines, d'utiliser des flags de ricer et de bidouiller jour et nuit, je devrais avoir quelque chose de stable demandant aussi peu d'administration que ma debian (strictement aucune administration depuis 5 semaines et se porte très bien).

D'ailleurs tu penses que la popularité de gentoo diminue, mais je suis loin de le penser, pour avoir rencontrer des utilisateurs (et intégristes) de gentoo ailleurs que sur ce forum (et même dans la vraie vie).

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Mon nouveau portable a ainsi hébergé successivement Ubuntu et Fedora. Je crois que je vais finalement laisser éclater l'intégriste du libre qui est en moi et installer BLAG qui présente l'avantage sur Fedora de s'occuper de la cohabitation de logiciels venant non seulement des dépôts officiels mais aussi de FreshRPMS, Dries, et ATrpms (plus de 60000 paquets !). Comme une installation sur une distribution binaire c'est quelques secondes, je vais pouvoir essayer des tas de choses ! Si vous avez utilisé cette distribution, votre opinion m'intéresse !

 

J'ai pas utilisé mais ça m'intéresse, j'attends ton retour d'expérience.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> je devrais avoir quelque chose de stable demandant aussi peu d'administration que ma debian (strictement aucune administration depuis 5 semaines et se porte très bien)

 

bah je n'ai pas besoin d'administrer ma gentoo tous les jours, les 5 semaines j'ai du les passer facile...

(Par administrer je veux dire trifouiller aux fichiers de config et résoudre des problèmes, paquet qui compile pas, appli qui déconnent etc...)

Faut dire que je suis en stable et il me semble que c'est fait pour ca.

Les compilations ne me posent pas de problèmes particuliés par contre sur un portable c'est la merde je suis d'accord mais sur un PC de bureau assez rapide ca reste raisonnable (j'ai choisi mon matos pour pouvoir compiler mes paquets moi même justement) donc oui on choisit une distrib comme gentoo pour sa flexibilité (ou pour apprendre le fonctionnement d'un Linux) et parce qu'on a le matos qui va bien donc ca convient ou ca ne convient pas c'est à chacun de voir...

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai testé une distrib sans compilation, j'ai pas pu rester longtemps avec, j'ai pas pu m'y habituer

 

idem

 *Quote:*   

> Oui, j'ai l'impression aussi que Gentoo bascule du côté obscur de la Force: à savoir une distrib accessible à tout le monde, et moi je veux pas qu'elle soit accessible à tout le monde. Merde, ça attire les newbs qui savent pas lire une documentation et qui attendent uniquement de l'aide sur IRC ou le forum...

 

Mouais ben ça c'est n'importe quoi... parce ça n'empèche pas les autres d'installer gentoo en ligne de commande et ça permet à des débutants de découvrir le fonctionnement d'un linux quand au forum et au chan c'est une autre hsitoire et je suis persuadé qu'il y a des solutions pour que les users avancés se retrouvent entre eux (et que les plus patients s'occupent des noobs ^^).

 *Quote:*   

> Il y a plein de problèmes actuellement dans l'infrastructure Gentoo, aussi bien techniques que politiques (enfin, ça c'est mon avis perso, qui n'engage que moi). L'arbre Gentoo tel qu'on le connaît est, à mon avis, une erreur. Mais ce n'est pas moi qui décide, et vu la méta-structure hyper-complexe pour changer ne serait-ce qu'une bricole dans le fonctionnement du projet, je suis fatigué rien que de penser à e qu'il faudrait faire pour engager une réflexion sereine sur ce sujet...

 

J'en ai entendu parler mais je n'ai pas vraiment capté le problème en fait et je n'ai pas non plus le temps de chercher pour le moment... mais ca me fou les boules parce que je ne connais aucune distrib' équivalente à gentoo de une et de deux je n'ai pas envie de réinstaller une autre distrib' je préfère utiliser celle que j'ai... (et pour en apprendre plus je peux me compiler un LFS sur une partoche que j'ai justement réservé pour ça).

Surtout que je commence à faire quelques ebuilds moi même...

 *Quote:*   

> Je dirais plutôt : "qui tuait"... Mais là aussi ça n'engage que moi 

 

Si même un modo dit ça ca fou encore plus les boules...   :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ne te fais pas d'illusions : tu ne gagne même pas ces fractions de seconde : les distribs binaires ont l'avantage que le choix de l'optimisation est laissé au mainteneur du paquet, lequel est bien souvent plus à même de les choisir que l'usager final. Regardez booter une Debian, lancez firefox. Comparez avec Gentoo : ça se passe de commentaire. Les avantages de Gentoo sont ailleurs (le système de USE flags entre autres).

 

On ne peut pas optimiser firefox de la même manière sous gentoo?

----------

## anigel

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Je dirais plutôt : "qui tuait"... Mais là aussi ça n'engage que moi  
> 
> Si même un modo dit ça ca fou encore plus les boules...   

 

Je ne dis pas ça en tant que modérateur, mais en tant qu'utilisateur. Et puis mon boulot ici c'est simplement de veiller à ce que l'ambiance reste bonne, pas de ma la jouer "école des fans". Mon avis perso est que la structure Gentoo a beaucoup perdu en souplesse ces derniers mois, plein de règles sont venues se sur-ajouter les unes aux autres, en matière de fonctionnement, de relations inter-utilisateurs, etc... Ce qui devrait être simplement traité avec "bon sens" est maintenant codifié, protocolisé. Lourd, inutile, et décourageant (avis perso, encore une fois). Pour l'usager final ça ne change finalement pas grand-chose, si l'on excepte le fait que le temps passé à se battre pour savoir comment gérer les attaques personnelles sur les mailings-listes, puis pour rédiger un draft de la conduite à tenir en face d'un idiot incapable de respecter son prochain pourrait être mieux employé, en faisant preuve d'un peu de bon sens, tout simplement. Encore ici, avis personnel, qui n'a reçu absolument aucun écho de la part des développeurs.

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> On ne peut pas optimiser firefox de la même manière sous gentoo?

 

Si, mais ça demande un travail conséquent. Là où un dev Debian sait d'avance que son paquet, prévu pour tourner sur Etch, va trouver sur le système d'arrivée une glibc en telle ou telle version, le dev Gentoo doit prendre en compte des tas de cas de figure différents. La souplesse a donc un prix. Je ne dis pas ça de façon péjorative, mais simplement pour illustrer que l'intérêt de Gentoo n'est pas la vitesse d'exécution, pour le commun des utilisateurs (moi le premier).

----------

## kwenspc

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *idodesuke wrote:*   On ne peut pas optimiser firefox de la même manière sous gentoo? 
> 
> Si, mais ça demande un travail conséquent. Là où un dev Debian sait d'avance que son paquet, prévu pour tourner sur Etch, va trouver sur le système d'arrivée une glibc en telle ou telle version, le dev Gentoo doit prendre en compte des tas de cas de figure différents. La souplesse a donc un prix. Je ne dis pas ça de façon péjorative, mais simplement pour illustrer que l'intérêt de Gentoo n'est pas la vitesse d'exécution, pour le commun des utilisateurs (moi le premier).

 

Pour le commun des utilisateurs c'est le cas oui, mais l'interêt de Gentoo pour cela c'est justement de pouvoir faire le boulot d'optimisation, si on le souhaite, à la place du dev. Sous Debian ce que le dev fait est certes reproductibles mais moyennant de lours éfforts (faut repartir du début c-a-d recompiler à la mano le paquet, refaire un paquet .deb avec les outils etc... Et c'est super lourd, je sais pas si vous avez déjà essayé, je vous le conseille pas.). Alors que sous gentoo paquet par paquet (par exemple firefox) on peut ajuster les CFLAGS, les choses à intégrer ou non (vis la USE), balancer le prelink - ou non - etc... 

Par contre, en effet, actuellement c'est un peu le boxon ambiant. Le classement des ebuilds est mal fait ok, mais ce serait que ça ça irait. Ce qui se ressent de plus en plus c'est l'intégration et la mise-à-jour des ebuilds. Buzilla c'est bien pour poster de nouveaux ebuilds, c'est mieux quand ces derniers sont intégrés dans le mois (ou 2) qui suit (si ils semblent bons, bien evidemment). Dernier exemple en date: hachoir. Les ebuilds des version 0.5 ont été écrit par TGL, ils ne sont jamais arrivés dans l'arbre officiel, depuis les ebuilds se suivent (mise à jour) et toujours rien (bon ok pour amd64 faut rajouter le keywords qui n'est pas pas défaut). Mais ce n'est pas une exemple isolé. Il y a une très grosse lourdeur de gestion du projet et des personnes qui gravitent autour. C'est peut-être prétentieux de ma part de dire ça, d'autant que je ne suis pas au jour le jour ce que font les devs, mais ce qui me fait dire ça c'est que lorsque les utilisateurs se rendent compte que ça tournent pas rond à leur niveau, c'est qu'en haut il doit y avoir de sacrés problèmes.  :Confused:  (pour avoir débuté avec la 1.2 je peus en effet temoigner des défauts actuels par rapport à ce qu'on pouvait avoir il y a encore peu de temps)

Ceci dit, pas question de changer de distrib pour moi. Ce n'est pas en quittant Gentoo qu'on va l'aider à s'en sortir.

Sinon l'argument "administration longue et compilation ça prend du temps" je le trouve bidon: un ptit cron avec emerge --sync && emerge -DuN world et basta. Et ceux qui sont en ~x86/~amd64 et se plaignent de problème me font doucement rigoler: c'est par définition "instable", vous attendez pas à des miracles et vous ne pouvez vous en prendre qu'à vous mêmes si ça déconne. (je sais que ça peut fonctionner mais moyennent, en effet, un travail non-négligeable parfois d'administration rigoureuse).

Mis à part la lourdeur de la mise à jour de l'arbre portage, vous regretterez vite toute la souplesse de Gentoo, introuvable ailleurs. 

Reviendez vite  :Razz: 

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> Pour l'usager final ça ne change finalement pas grand-chose

 

mouais

----

D'après l'Entretien avec Samuel Hocevar, Chef du projet Debian

J'ai cru comprendre que chez debian aussi il y a des problèmes entre dev

Pour moi il va falloir attendre encore 5 à 10 années avant que linux soit fin pret pour remplacer windows (à grande échelle), je veux dire qu'il soit apte à concurrencer windows sur propre son terrain (desktop). C'est marrant parce que Samuel Hocevar à l'air de penser un peu même la chose.

En fait c'est aussi un problème d'organisation du moins apparemment, jusque là je n'avais jamais vraiment pensé à ca.

Mais c'est vrai que la plus grande force de linux c'est aussi sa faiblesse (le travail en commun), parce que les dev qui bossent sur les distrib' linux ne sont pas payés il est donc difficile de leur donner des ordres pour mieux organiser leur boulot.

Je n'attend pas des miracles de la part des dev gentoo pas plus que ceux des autres distrib'

Peut être qu'il faut en passer par là avant que la  communauté gagne en maturité et trouve le moyen de mieux s'entendre ou au moins de faire en sorte que les différents ne freinent pas l'évolution de la distrib' (c'est plus réaliste).

J'ai tendance à penser qu'il faut des règles pour y arriver parce j'ai du mal à imaginer que la simple bonne volonté soit suffisante (parce qu'il se s'agit pas seulement de 3, 4 clanpins mais de toute une communauté quand même)

Maintenant je ne peux que les laisser tâtonner un peu, expérimenter pour finalement faire la part des choses je verrais bien le résultat plus tard...

 *Quote:*   

> Ce n'est pas en quittant Gentoo qu'on va l'aider à s'en sortir.

 

A oui! Ca c'est certain!

----------

## masterinferno

Justement, pour en revenir à cette histoire de stable/instable.

J'ai attendu patiemment la sortie de la 2007.0 pour jouer la sagesse, et revenir en stable (je tournais en ~x86 avec quelques petites problèmes effectivement). Eh ben manque de bol, ce putain d'ipw3945 m'a joué des tours:

A l'installation, il me dit de désinstaller ieee80211 pour qu'il puisse utiliser celui du noyau directement. Manque de bol, il n'était pas installé. Bref, ça m'a vite gonflé. Je pensais faire une bonne action en essayant de tourner en stable, eh ben non  :Sad:  Si un des premiers paquets que j'essaie d'émerger me sort une sale erreur absurde au possible, ya un truc qui cloche.

Et non, je ne généralise pas à toute la Gentoo, mais pour moi Gentoo c'est la perfection, alors j'ai mal supporté cet évènement.

(troll: sous Archlinux, ça s'installe en 2-2, sans erreurs)

----------

## d2_racing

Salut Masterinferno, tant qu'à moi, c'est effectivement  normal de regarder ailleurs, car de mon 

point de vue, il faut toujours regarder les nouveautés et surtout il ne faut pas rester

dans une seule distribution trop longtemps.

Pour ma part, j'ai installé Linux la première fois en 1996 ou  1998, c'était Red Hat 6.0 lors

de mon passage au CEGEP.

Ensuite j'ai installé Mandrake en 2003 et ensuite j'ai installé Debian Woody,Fedora Core 3,

Ubuntu,Kubuntu et pour finir Gentoo 2005.0.

Ça fait maintenant 2 ans que je roule sous Gentoo.J'ai 5 de mes amis qui roulent avec moi sous Gentoo

et j'en ai passé du temps à installer et surtout documenter nos expériences sur le net.

En effet, j'ai monté une doc d'installation pour mon ordi et j'ai même refait les fichiers .xslt de Gentoo

pour les adapter à notre serveur maison.

Par contre, j'ai toujours gardé un backup de ma Gentoo avec mon fameu Stage 5 et ça me permet de tester d'autres distribution

pour comparer et surtout d'installer des nouveaux trucs.

Dernièrement j'ai installé Debian Etch et là aussi j'ai monté une doc sur le forum officel de Debian.

Jeudi soir dernier, j'ai installé Arch Linux 0.8 et j'ai mis les commentaires dans un autre post.

C'est super sain et surtout nécessaire de tester des nouvelles distributions, car ça nous permet d'apprécier et surtout de diversifier

nos connaissances.

Pour ma part, en installant Debian, j'ai vu que c'est vraiment super simple et surtout c'est super stable.Ça fonctionne comme sous Gentoo pour

les services.

Par contre, sous Arch Linux, là j'éprouve quelques problèmes...En effet, il n'existe pas de répertoire /etc/init.d/

donc quand on veut repartir le serveur X, je sais tout simplement pas comment.

J'ai lu sur leurs doc, que ça utilise FreeBSD, donc je vais me documenter pour savoir comment ça fonctionne.

Je me suis acheté la revue Linux France qui parle de NetBSD et de FreeBSD de font en comble.

Enfin,Gentoo c'est vraiment la base de tout, en effet quand j'ai installé Debian chez un de mes amis, on a eu des problèmes avec sa carte ipw3945 et j'ai

débuggé le tout,car je savais la procédure pour la faire fonctionner sous Gentoo, alors j'ai été capable de corriger le problème en quelques minutes.

Côté ArchLinux, j'ai vu que plusieurs wikis pointent sur la doc Officiel de Gentoo...En effet, la doc sur CUPS et sur l'installation de l'imprimante par exemple.

Et côté forum, je suis même pas capable de me créer un compte sur le forum de Arch en Fr ou sur le forum officiel...c'est carrément buggé.

----------

## idodesuke

je ne sais pas ce que je ferai plus tard...

mais

perso j'ai plus tendance à vouloir tester les environnements de bureau et les gestionnaires de fenêtres

ou voir même participer d'une manière ou d'une autre a un logiciel (ou jeu) plutôt que de perdre du temps a tester plein de distrib'

c'est pour ca que j'ai cherché une distrib' qui me convient

et j'ai gentoo

je n'vais pas changer quand même    :Shocked:   ca ne serait pas sein, je veux juste que ma distrib' reste dans le coup   :Wink: 

----------

## Scullder

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Pour ma part, en installant Debian, j'ai vu que c'est vraiment super simple et surtout c'est super stable.Ça fonctionne comme sous Gentoo pour les services.

 

En fait les scripts d'init debian sont compatibles avec le système d'init de gentoo, mais je suis pas sûr de l'inverse.

Sous gentoo, on peut facilement gérer les dépendances entre services et le lancement en parallèle des services pour optimiser le temps de démarrage (Gentoo powaaa   :Laughing:  ).

----------

## Temet

Euh, sans vouloir être méchant... j'ai essayé de lancer en parallèle pour le fun... je ne crois pas avoir gagné plus de 0.185 secondes... donc feature inutile pour se la péter? Mon avis est : oui.  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

la seule chose que j'ai pu obtenir avec parallel, c'est de bloquer le boot. Donc, oui, ça change quelque chose  :Laughing:   :Cool: 

----------

## kwenspc

Si vous voulez un init plus réactif essayez initng, ou autres (cinit, einit ...). Y a tout plein de remplacants.

----------

## xaviermiller

pas le temps de geeker à ce point, je dois d'abord faire fonctionner ce que je veux (des softs de musique)

----------

## Temet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> pas le temps de geeker à ce point

 

+1

Le geekage c'est tabou, on en viendra tous à bout!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

disons plutôt qu'il y a un âge pour tout, et j'ai passé celui du geek-âge  :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

Le baselayout 2.0 est bien mieux pour le parallèle parait-il  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

J'ai testé et il y a encore pas mal de bogues, je suis revenu à une version plus stable.

----------

## Desintegr

J'ai testé et le parallèle est quand même très rapide.

Mais le problème avec baselayout-2, mes partitions ne sont pas correctement démontées à chaque fois, lors de l'arrêt de la machine.   :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

à quand une distribution "Fear Linux", hyper instable, pour les geeks qui veulent se faire peur ?  :Cool: 

----------

## titoucha

De l'instable, où ça, où ça !!!!!!

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> J'ai pas utilisé mais ça m'intéresse, j'attends ton retour d'expérience.

 

Et bien BLAG m'a l'air plutôt super bien pour découvrir des tas de choses. L'installation se passe en quelques minutes (un seul CD installé via anaconda) et j'ai choisi de laisser les choix par défaut ce qui m'a valu des tas de logiciels multimedia ! Des classiques comme blender, gimp, inkscape, kino, mplayer, xine, grip, etc. mais aussi des moins connu comme gLabel (pour faire des cartes de visites), Democracy (lecteur vidéo + télé), gPodcast (devinez !), un convertisseur de format audio, un DVD-ripper, etc. L'installation de base inclut aussi un client Bittorent et un client Gnutella des outils de bureautiques alternatifs (à OpenOffice) : AbiWord (traitement de texte), Gnumeric (tableur) mais aussi Scribus (pour faire des publication type journaux si j'ai bien compris). Comme je l'ai déjà écrit, les dépôts contiennent de toute manière plus de 60000 paquets garantis 100% libres pour compléter l'installation. Pour les installer : soit yum (ou Pirut pour une interface graphique), soit apt-get (ou Synaptic pour une interface graphique).

Par rapport à Gentoo, quel plaisir d'avoir tout mon matériel (j'ai l'ultra-portable MSI S271-W1) opérationnel en quelques minutes (à l'exception de ma carte WIFI) y compris une bonne résolution (Ubuntu ne détecte pas mon écran comme wide) avec le support en écriture sur NTFS, un firewall paramétré, etc.

Avec tout le temps gagné je vais partir à la découverte de toute cette richesse multimedia !

Pour en savoir plus, voilà une review. Je confirme que le thème par défaut et le fond d'écran sont tout deux hideux. Qu'à cela ne tienne, en trois clics je les ai remplacés. Pour ce qui est de l'installation des pilotes nVidia propriétaires, je m'en fous, j'ai choisis cette distribution justement parce qu'elle est garantie 100% libre par la Free Software Foundation... et puis j'ai une Radeon.  :Laughing:  Vivement les pilotes ATI libres !

----------

## geekounet

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai testé et il y a encore pas mal de bogues, je suis revenu à une version plus stable.

 

Ha mais sous Gentoo/FreeBSD ça tourne nickel  :Wink:  (normal en même temps, puisqu'il a été développé pour  :Wink:  )

----------

## truc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> à quand une distribution "Fear Linux", hyper instable, pour les geeks qui veulent se faire peur ? 

 

bah ça existe déjà, Trevoke nous avait filé le lien  :Razz:  http://www.dettus.net/dettuxx/

----------

## d2_racing

Je viens de tester Arch Linux et j'ai pas aimé.

J'ai installé sans le vouloir pacman 3.0 et tout c'est mis a cassé.

Seg fault lors de la commande pacman -Sy....

Pas fort mettons.

----------

## zyprexa

Pour mes triffouillages (exemple : test d'un paquet x avec 40 deps, emerge machintruc, puis 15 minutes après emerge -C machintruc pour garder propre), j'ai opté pour une debian en chroot ... je la torture à mon aise et ca permet de tester plein de choses facilement.

Je persiste à dire que les commandes debian ne sont pas ergonomiques ... un aptitude install machinbidule m'a toujours paru long/lourd/chiant mais c'est affaire de goût (et je ne parle pas des 47 facons d'utiliser dpkg ....).

Portage est lent, assurément, et malgré l'utilisation conjointe de eix & cie, je le trouve bien plus sympa qu'apt ... rien que des petites choses comme le titre du rxvt qui change en fonction de ce qui est emergé, ou encore un emerge -pv avec plein de couleurs ... (oui bon ok, c'est pas l'essentiel), mais debian se rattrappe bien avec aptitude je trouve.

----------

## Trevoke

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   à quand une distribution "Fear Linux", hyper instable, pour les geeks qui veulent se faire peur ?  
> 
> bah ça existe déjà, Trevoke nous avait filé le lien  http://www.dettus.net/dettuxx/

 

C'est pas hyper instable.. C'est juste hyper-vieux!

J'avais reussi a installer le nouveau glibc et ensuite j'ai realise qu'il fallait upgrader toute la toolchain en meme temps.. J'ai abandonne lol  :Smile: 

----------

## VinzC

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens de prendre le train en marche et j'ai lu les quelque premiers messages. Je comprends très bien masterinferno pour avoir eu envie de larguer Gentoo. Trop de temps perdu à essayer de débloquer des situations d'erreur, de trouver les bons patches, de trouver les bonnes versions, de bien goupiller entre ~ARCH et ARCH...

J'ai eu aussi plusieurs fois envie d'installer autre chose sur mon portable que Gentoo. Passer beaucoup de temps à compiler/sélectionner/mettre à niveau (au lieu de bosser) ça peut sembler inapproprié. Sauf pour un accro. Comme moi  :Very Happy:  .

Il m'a suffi de me souvenir de comment c'était sous Windows, où à chaque fois que j'avais un problème, les recherches sur Internet et les sites spécialisés (si tant est que j'en trouvais) ne me donnaient que des moitiés de solutions qui, la plupart du temps ne correspondaient pas aux symptômes... Bref, avec Gentoo, j'ai appris à me démerder tout seul, comme un grand et l'expérience était tellement positive que j'ai réalisé qu'il n'y a jamais eu une seule coquille que je n'aie réussi à résoudre.

C'est ce qui m'a poussé à continuer, même avec Gentoo sur mon laptop. Evidemment, ça ne m'a pas empêché d'aller voir ailleurs.

J'ai exploré par-ci par-là et je suis tombé sur quelques petites moutures très sympathiques. J'ai testé par exemple PC Linux OS et Foresight Linux. J'en fus très satisfait car les autres installations que j'ai faites échouaient toutes lamentablement lorsque je sélectionnais LVM2 comme gestion des disques. C'était le cas principalement de distributions basées sur Mandrake/Mandriva. Ce n'est peut-être qu'une coïncidence ou une erreur de ma part.

J'ai également été plus que très agréablement surpris par Ubuntu 7.04: l'install n'a encore jamais foiré sur les postes où d'autres install Ubuntu échouaient. J'ai un portable Dell avec ipw3945 et un BIOS video VESA complètement foireux (dans la mesure où il ne me donne que des modes video de rapport 4/3 alors que j'ai un écran large) mais Ubuntu a su s'affranchir de toutes ces sources d'erreur.

Juste mes 2 (euro-)cents  :Smile: .

Bonne recherche, sinon.

----------

## d2_racing

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Je viens de tester Arch Linux et j'ai pas aimé.
> 
> J'ai installé sans le vouloir pacman 3.0 et tout c'est mis a cassé.
> 
> Seg fault lors de la commande pacman -Sy....
> ...

 

Je me rétracte : Arch Linux avec la version 2007.5 Duke, ça roule nickel...c'est surprenant comme c'est rapide et stable  :Smile: 

KDE 3.5.6 en split ebuild, c'est carrément une Gentoo binaire  :Smile: 

----------

